# SPIRITUAL WARFARE...Satan & his Agents



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm posting an article that I find quite fascinating. I ask that you ask the Holy Spirit for guidance before proceeding... we need to be reminded of the spiritual realm.

God bless
Laela

====================================================================
The possibility of the presence of witchcraft in the church:

Ps 74:3-4, 7
"Lift up thy feet unto the perpetual desolations; even all that the enemy hath done wickedly in the sanctuary. Thine enemies roar in the midst of thy congregations; they set up their ensigns for signs. 7 They have cast fire into thy sanctuary, they have defiled by casting down the dwelling place of thy name to the ground."

These verses prove that it is possible for the enemies of the gospel to come into God's house and set up their operations. According to this passage, the operations are wicked in nature, "the enemy hath done wickedly in thine sanctuary." That alone confirms the point I am trying to make. The enemy could not be said to do wicked acts in the sanctuary if he is not in it. They come into God's house with strange fire, burning and destroying anything in their path.

Jeremiah also intimates us of the possibility of practitioners of witchcraft as being in the church. In Jer 5:26, we read: "For among my people are found wicked men: they lay wait, as he that setteth snares; they set a trap, they catch men."

Among God's people, where the Bible is read and the word is taught. Where they worship God in Spirit and in truth, where they sing his praise and do his work. Jeremiah wrote that among them are found those who worked wickedness. They join God's people as if they also belong to God but they are not. They may talk the language of God's people but the Bible brands them as wicked, not righteous people.

It is worthy of note that in the King James, Version, the word "men" is in italics, meaning that it was not in the original manuscripts. It then means that the word inserted could very well be replaced with women. Witchcraft in the church is perpetrated by both men and women.>

What is the mission of these people in God's house? Jeremiah tells us:
"…they lay wait, as he that setteth snares; they set a trap, they catch men."

I pray that your church will be so much on fire for the Lord that your place of worship will be too hot for agents of witchcraft to hide. I also pray that you will be so much on fire for God that no manipulation of witchcraft will be able to touch you.

From the book of Job, we also learn that it is possible for those who practice witchcraft to mingle with God's people.
In Job 1:6 we read:
"Now there was a day when the sons of God came to present themselves before the LORD, and Satan came also among them."

It should not be looked upon as a thing unheard of when Satan and his agents gather together with God's people. It is a practice that has been in place for a long time. They read Bible with them, they sing the same songs with them, join the choir, join the working team and even become the pastor's personal assistant, if possible. They are not God's people, they are representatives of Satan.

That verse can be rightly re-written today to read:
"Now there was a day when the sons of God came to present themselves before the LORD, and Satan and his witchcraft practitioners came also among them."


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

* Satan goes to church and his agents do too.*

Still talking about the possibility of the presence of witchcraft in the church, Jesus said in John 6:7,
"Jesus answered them, Have not I chosen you twelve, and one of you is a devil?"

Even among the people that he chose, one turned out to be an agent of the devil.
In Matthew 13:24-28(a) we read:
24 Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom of heaven is likened unto a man which sowed good seed in his field:
25 But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went his way.
26 But when the blade was sprung up, and brought forth fruit, then appeared the tares also.
27 So the servants of the householder came and said unto him, Sir, didst not thou sow good seed in thy field? from whence then hath it tares?
28 He said unto them, An enemy hath done this.

The enemy specializes in sending these diabolical agents into the church, especially if it is a church that has a future. If it is a church where people are sold out to God. If it's a church that people believe in prayers and their prayers are wreaking havoc to the powers of darkness. They send these tares into the middle of the wheat. He infiltrates the church with his agents who go in with witchcraft powers to steal, kill and destroy.

Acts 16:16-18
16 And it came to pass, as we went to prayer, a certain damsel possessed with a spirit of divination met us, which brought her masters much gain by soothsaying:
17 The same followed Paul and us, and cried, saying, These men are the servants of the most high God, which shew unto us the way of salvation.
18 And this did she many days. But Paul, being grieved, turned and said to the spirit, I command thee in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her. And he came out the same hour.

Witches go to prayer meetings too. The young lady I mentioned earlier in my seventh story was very regular at our prayer meetings. It was during one of those prayer meetings that the Holy Spirit arrested and exposed her.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

* This story in Acts contains a lot of lessons:*
Firstly, the one involved was not an old woman; rather she was a young lady. Many mistakenly believe that only elderly people practice witchcraft. I have encountered teenagers and even boys and girls as young as five years old running errands for the devil.

Secondly, the young lady was said to posses the spirit of divination. Divination is another form of witchcraft. This young lady was possessed by a spirit. It is called the spirit of the python. We have encountered him in many deliverance sessions conducted for several church people. They manifest just like snakes, pulling out their tongues, sounding like snakes and sometimes crawling all over the floor like snakes. Many of them are fascinated with clothes and shoes patterned after snake skins.

Thirdly, they sometimes possess supernatural abilities to see and know what cannot be seen and known in the natural. They possess the "gift" of prophecy, discerning of spirits and word of knowledge.

What the young lady said was true but it was not by the Spirit of the Lord. Look at verse 17: "The same followed Paul and us, and cried, saying, these men are the servants of the most high God, which shew unto us the way of salvation.

Unsuspecting church leaders today would give her an important position in the church because of her "gift." However, Paul was not deceived: "…being grieved, turned and said to the spirit, I command thee in the name of Jesus Christ to come out of her. And he came out the same hour." We need such an anointing today that will discern false spirits and deal with them in the name of the Lord.

From these scriptures it is apparent that witches and wizards do not operate only outside the church, where permitted, they operate inside too.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

*Let us now look at another point.*

The Poisonous program of witchcraft in the church
Practitioners of witchcraft don't go to church without a purpose. They come to church with several agendas in mind some of which I will now enumerate.

Firstly, they are in church to introduce immorality into God's house.
They begin with the Pastor of the church and then work their way through the elders to the workers and ordinary members. They begin with the head of the church because they know fully well that once you "smite the shepherd, the sheep shall be scattered: Zech 13:7

Many ministries have been destroyed by the sexual indiscretions of their pastors. In many cases, the enemy is behind these unfortunate occurrences. Once sin is introduced, the whole body is defiled, the Holy Spirit is grieved and God's power and presence are removed.

The Philistines were worshippers of Dagon, a strong water spirit. It is when we get to heaven that we will fully understand the spirit that operated in the life of Delilah, the agent that finally brought Samson down. Her name literally means, "to bring low and to bring down."
Watch yourself brother, watch yourself sister. The enemy does not like the exploits you are doing for God and may have plans to bring you down and reduce you to zero level, neutralizing you through the opposite sex.

Relate with the opposite sex in your church with love but with the bed undefiled. The same power that got Samson with their witchcraft may be out to get you too.
In the book of Revelation, we find a passage of the scriptures that touches this subject;

Rev 2:14
"But I have a few things against thee, because thou hast there them that hold the doctrine of Balaam, who taught Balac to cast a stumbling block before the children of Israel, to eat things sacrificed unto idols, and to commit fornication."

That is what witches do; they spiritually manipulate people to commit fornication.

Balaam was a backslidden prophet hired by Balac for a fee to curse the Israelites. The Lord did not allow him to curse them hence he counseled Balac to send his girls across the border to commit fornication with the Israelites. They succeeded and the Israelites fell under the Lord's indignation.

The strategy is still used today. If the enemy tries to curse a person unsuccessfully, the next strategy is to get the individual to commit fornication. Every diabolical method will be used to affect that.

If you have an uncontrollable lustful desire, you might be under a witchcraft spell aimed at defiling and destroying you. Take authority over it in the name of the Lord. You might be surprised to find out who is behind it.

The practitioners of witchcraft take great delight in introducing immorality into God's house. The following scripture confirms that truth:

Rev 2:20
" Notwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols."

She was a prophetess in the church, yet she was a witch. She was a teacher in the church, yet she was filled with the spirit of seduction. She seduced God's servants to commit fornication.

My seminary professor once told our class a personal experience that surprised everyone. I do not remember how we got into the subject of witchcraft in the church, since the class had nothing to do with witchcraft.

This minister, a man in his sixties, left our mouths opened wide as he told us about an encounter he had with a witch in his church in the state of Pennsylvania.

A married woman in his church called for him to come and visit her and her husband to help them resolve a family dispute. Not knowing she was the only one at home, he went there without his wife or any of the elders. When he rang the door bell, the lady came to the door with no clothes on. She said, "Come in Pastor." He quickly ran back to the car and headed back home to tell his wife what had befallen him.

As if that was not enough, the next Sunday, the woman came to church without her husband and sat on the front row. She had a short skirt on and wore no underwear. As he stood up to preach, she spread her legs wide and sat in a way to reveal what should be covered. He got tired of her and had the ushers to carry her out. That was another Jezebel trying to seduce a servant of God to commit immorality.

Allow me to tell you one more story to prove to you again that one major agenda that witches have is to introduce immorality into the church.

An evangelist and his wife once opened up of their home for guest ministers who come to preach in their church. Unknown to church authorities and the visiting ministers, the wife of the evangelist was a witchcraft practitioner. Through witchcraft manipulations and serious seductions, she succeeded in making every man that stayed in her home commit immorality with her. Her husband was aware of this but was threatened by the woman with serious reprisals if he talked.

If he offended her during the day, at night she would turn into half wolf, half woman and terrify the poor man. He was a miserable, sick man who was too fearful to tell his ordeal to anyone.

The woman was well loved and respected by her unsuspecting church members. Known for her ability to pray and sing, she played prominent roles in those ministries in the church.

In addition to making servants of God fall into sin, she committed atrocities, too many to mention. For example, if she helped you carry your baby in church, if you didn't know how to pray, the child was likely to die the next day. If she stepped on a pregnant woman, she would lose her pregnancy.

One day an evangelist came to minister in the church and was housed by this couple. He was a man of faith and power who gave himself to much praying and fasting. One day, wearing a transparent night gown, she tried to seduce the evangelist. He fell flat on his face crying, "Jesus deliver me, Jesus deliver me."

In the morning, he went to the mountain to pray. She sent two demons in the form of lions to go and kill him on the mountain. The fire of God around him prevented these demons from carrying out their enterprise.

When the evangelist came back home, she enquired, "I hope you didn't see bad animals on the mountain?" He innocently replied, "I saw two lions there but they did not bother me." Little did he know that they came from her witchcraft manipulations.

That night again, she came to the room of the evangelist half naked. When he saw her, he fell on his face calling on the Lord to intervene. She was overpowered by the Spirit of God and began to confess to the atrocities she had done.

She was brought to the church where she brought many of her curious arts and witchcraft charms. She brought a demonic revolver, which she confessed to using to shoot people in the spirit. At the sight of the revolver, there was pandemonium in the church as everyone scattered in different directions.

Just like in the books of Acts, all the things she brought were burned and she was completely set free.

This story may be hard to believe but it really took place in West Africa.

These stories are not being narrated to glorify witchcraft or create a fear of it in the heart of the reader. If you are a child of God, greater is He that lives in you than he that lives in the world. These are being written to graphically create an awareness that will make you stand up against this evil.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

Another agenda of witchcraft in any church is to cause evil occurrences to take place from time to time.

I know of a church where they boast of being strong on sound doctrine. They teach all the cardinal doctrines of the Bible without fear of favor. Although I did not take up full membership in the church, I attended their services long enough to notice some baffling evil occurrences that took place there.

Suddenly, ministers in the church began dying one after the other. Some died through mysterious sicknesses and others through automobile accidents. Women would get pregnant and loose their pregnancies under puzzling circumstances. Little did we know it was the work of witchcraft, heavily entrenched in the church.

It got so bad one time that a Sunday school teacher was publicly threatened by a member of the church who was not happy with the teaching. Not that anything was doctrinally wrong with the teaching; he just felt that the teacher was too direct and personal. He told him, "I will teach you a lesson for what you said during the teaching." That week did not run out before a mysterious evil occurrence befell him.

Not only does the presence of witchcraft in the church bring evil occurrences, it also leads to the voluntary and involuntary initiation of church members into witchcraft. The most common method of initiation is through food. According to Rev 2:20 Jezebel used it against unsuspecting church members in Thyatira:

"Notwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols." The Bible records that Balac did the same: Rev 2:14

"But I have a few things against thee, because thou hast there them that hold the doctrine of Balaam, who taught Balac to cast a stumblingblock before the children of Israel, to eat things sacrificed unto idols, and to commit fornication."

I know of several cases of church members who were initiated by innocently eating demonically infested food given to them by those who practice witchcraft.

There was a particular church where thirty children were initiated by eating candy given to them by another child who was into witchcraft.

I am by no means advocating that brethren should stop eating food given by other brethren. I however strongly admonish that you make sure you are led by the Spirit of God in everything you do and that you sanctify every meal with prayer and thanksgiving. 1 Tim. 4:5

Another common agenda of witchcraft in the church is the sowing of discord among brethren.

A church is supposed to be a place of peace, joy and harmony. Witchcraft practitioners are experts at sowing seeds of discord and disunity. They call one member on the phone and plant something in his or her heart against another member. Then they call the one they just talked about and say something about the one they first talked to. I have seen this happen so many times and in most of the cases, the people behind them are practitioners of witchcraft.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

*Worst Agenda*
What I consider to be the worst agenda of witchcraft against any church is the destruction of the prayer life of the church.

Once the prayer is taken out of the life of any church, the ministry of that church is going to collapse.

I once heard a story that perfectly illustrates this point. A rich Satanist once joined a church with the intention of destroying the ministry of the church. He professed to be born again and joined the choir. Before long he was made a deacon and later became one of the trustees of the church. The church was known for its fervency in prayer and this Satanist knew he had to destroy the prayer base of the church in order to destroy the church.

He told the church of his burden for America and wondered why as a church they were not praying for the country as they should. The entire church bought the idea and the emphasis of the church prayer meetings was changed. Instead of taking authority over the territorial spirits in the area, instead of binding spirits that hindered church growth, instead of praying for the peace and prosperity of the church, they now prayed for America. No one saw the strategy of this man; after all nothing is wrong in praying for the nation.

That was how the emphasis was no more on praying for the ministry and everything started going down. One problem after the other began to surface in the church. Many members left the ministry. The pastor became discouraged and left the church and everything disintegrated.

The enemy ambushed the church successfully. It all started by the destruction of the prayer life of the ministry.

How is the prayer life of your church? If you have lost it, arise and revive it for that is where the power of the church is.
_
This article has been extracted from Dr. Itiola's book: WITCHCRAFT IN THE CHURCH. To purchase a copy, click here._


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

*PRAY.*


----------



## juju (Aug 15, 2009)

Prayer is really the key !


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2009)

Jesus, Jesus, Jesus.......... Precious Lord, Thank you.   With all of my heart, I thank you.  Jesus, My Lord.   Thank you.
_________________________________________

Laela, you have absolutely no idea how God has used you with this post.  But it's God, totally God reaching out with all of His love to make His children aware of what's going 'against' our Church.   

Witchcraft is not OF the Church but it is definitely sitting in the pews, seeking to wreck havoc and destruction and hindrance of God's word. 

I didn't want to start another thread here on 'witchcraft'.   I didn't.    It draws so much controversy.  And some people are 'afraid'; very afraid.   Yet God wants us to be 'aware' of why things are going askew in His Body.   He says, 'My people perish for lack of Knowledge..."   "Also, beware of satan's devices...."  In other words, 'KNOW' your enemy.   And don't dare be afraid of the enemy, for he truly has no power over you.    That's God's message to us.  His loving message. 

God is exposing what's really taking place when we have no idea of what is happening and why there is so much 'confusion'.   

God knew this issue had to come to the Light so that it can be exposed for what it is.   God used both you and Supergirl to get His message across and to make us fully aware of what satan has been up to.  

Praise the name of Jesus... Praise Him forever and ever.  Amen.   

Thank you Lord for your loving faithfulness.  Always.


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Jesus, Jesus, Jesus.......... Precious Lord, Thank you. With all of my heart, I thank you. Jesus, My Lord. Thank you.
> _________________________________________
> 
> Laela, you have absolutely no idea how God has used you with this post. But it's God, totally God reaching out with all of His love to make His children aware of what's going 'against' our Church.
> ...


 
I do believe the church is in bondage because of these type of spirits, witchcraft is a form of rebellion plain and simple. I have seen it happen in my church right before my eyes. I am now looking for a church home becuase of this. I refuse to sit under this at all. I have discerned this for awhile. You really have to be tuned into the word of God. It is so common in churches now , that people don't recognize it when it happens. 

Anyway, please keep talking about and praying about this. 

Thanks Ladies

Blessings


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Laela,
Thanks so much for sharing! I really enjoyed this post.  

All here are some prayers to pray if you feel you may be dealing with this issue right now. Even if we are not dealing with it now beloved, we will at some point. Our Father has equipped us though. We are more than conquerors. We are victorious women of God. 

Cancellation of Witchcraft or Prayers of Manipulation
Heavenly Father, I come to You in Jesus Christ’s Holy Name. I ask You Lord Jesus Christ according to John 14:13 and 14 to destroy any witchcraft prayers or psychic prayers or ungodly soulish prayers that have been prayed or spoken over me, to control or manipulate me
spiritually or naturally, and their demonic spirits, into the Abyss, along with the power of those words, to God be the Glory. Amen!

Render the Enemy Harmless & Unable to Come Back
Heavenly Father, I come to You now in the Name of my Lord and Savior Christ Jesus. Lord Jesus Christ, I bind and command all evil spirits in our presence, and their effects, side effects and stings, powerless and harmless, unable to come back through any opening to me, my presence, the presence of our homes, cars, lands, properties, animals, vehicles, and work places, this day and all the days of my life, in Jesus Christ’s Holy Name, to God be the Glory. Amen! (John 14:13-14)

Binding Demonic Spirits From Answering Wrong Spoken Prayers
Heavenly Father I come to You in Jesus Christ’s Holy Name. I ask You Lord Jesus Christ according to John 14:13 & 14 to bind satan and all demonic spirits ears deaf and eyes blind to any prayers or words declared, decreed, or that have been spoken, are being spoken, or will be spoken about me, my family members, and those that I pray and intercede for, that the enemy cannot learn or discern what is said or what we are doing. I ask You Lord Jesus that You throw the enemy into confusion and that they will remain in confusion, so that they will not be able to come against us. I ask You Lord to dry up the wrong prayers being spoken null and dead and totally ineffective at their root source.
Lord I ask You to destroy all nullifying, neutralizing prayers, and words, effects, side effects, stings, darkness, darts evil imprints, and memory loss, along with all evil influences, schemes, plans, habits and thoughts. Lord I ask that a Spirit of Conviction and Repentance be loosed to anyone praying wrong prayers and that You would forgive them and help them to learn how to pray properly, according to Your Word, according to John 14:13 & 14, to God be the Glory. Amen!


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Whew!! This next one is lengthy my sisters but it is through and like all prayers coming from the righteous-powerful.

Wrong Prayers (When Others Pray “their” will upon you. *(Sorcery)*
Heavenly Father I come to You in the Name of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, I surrender all that I am and all that is in my life, to You, to do Your work and to do Your will! Lord Jesus I come and cast all my Earthly cares, burdens, and weights upon You and I receive of Your yoke and Your load for they are easy and light. I choose to bless and curse not. I choose You Lord Jesus, I choose Life with You and help me Lord to walk in Your Paths of Righteousness with You Lord, from this day forth and forever more! Lord Jesus Christ by faith I forgive these people who are coming against You, me, and Your will through witchcraft. Lord Jesus Christ I ask You according to John 14: 13 & 14 to bind satan and all demonic-evil spirits ear’s deaf, eyes blind, and voice mute, to me and these I am praying for now, through the rest of today, into the night watches and into tomorrow afternoon. In the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth I refuse to accept any wrong prayers, wrong words, declarations, and decrees, said about, or against me, my friends, and loved ones, that are not the will of God, or that are God’s Word that has been exploited or said with a wrong heart or motive to: over ride, control, manipulate, hex, vex, bewitch, confuse, distract, disrupt, redirect me, my friends, and loved ones, in any ungodly way, adversely affecting our minds, wills, desires, emotions, thoughts, attitudes, ways, and our spirits, to torment and afflict us in pain. Lord these people are deceived in themselves thinking they are using Your power but are drawing on the powers of darkness. Lord Jesus Christ , if these people continue sending forth these wrong prayers, spells, curses, witchcraft curses, witchcraft, voodoos, sorceries, enchantments, incantations, black magic, white magic words and power of wrong words, and do not repent, but continue in their wicked ways, I ask You Lord to deliver them of their strong delusion and send strong conviction upon them, in Your love and mercy. I pray for their deliverance out of the snare satan has them entangled in. I ask Lord that they can no longer hear the voice of anything of the kingdom of darkness nor draw on the powers of darkness this day forth. Lord Jesus, I ask that they would lose all interest and power in doing any witchcraft. Destroy all covenants with others who pray in agreement with them and their unrighteous agreements and power of them. Lord I ask that this person/people can only hear Your Voice not a strange voice. Lord I ask You to reverse all evil coming against me, my family, anyone or anything effected by their evil, including all evil residues, pains, evil spirits, effects, side effects, and stings. Lord Jesus Christ, I ask You according to Your Word in John 14 : 13 & 14, to completely destroy ALL words and works of sorcery/witchcraft, their strength and the power of them, thought or spoken, murmured, muttered, uttered, conversations past, present, and future, declarations, decrees, schemes, plans, imposed systems, suppression, nullification, neutralizing, affects upon our minds, will, emotions, ego, libido, imaginations, all other parts of the body and brain, agendas, mind control, mindsets, demonic-evil influences, chords, silver chords, lay chords, ungodly soul ties, distractions of all types, hindrances to focusing, resistance to the Holy Spirit, concentrating , and hearing God the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, confusion of all types, domination, any curses, witchcraft curses, lies
spoken over us, lies in the heavenlies, lies I have believed and/or received, witchcraft, witchcraft spirits, wrong soulish prayers, spells, transmitted thoughts and divination, sorcery, astral projection, psychic techniques, words, prayers, declarations and decrees, ringing in the ear, visual problems, coherency, hexations, vexations, psychological pressures, control, manipulation, verbal and non verbal tactics, tactics to manipulate, intimidate, dominate, evil strongholds, bad habits, wrong or evil thinking patterns and processes, demonic entrances, operations through spells, delusions, and illusions, anything not of You Heavenly Father, Son, and/or Holy Spirit, including all demonic words and demonic forces/powers sent forth, including means that are not Your will to be used with other people, that You did not initiate, and is not Your destiny and will for me, my friends, and loved ones. Lord Jesus I ask You to destroy anything coming through people, spirits of people, and spirits of the kingdom of darkness, sentinels and their evil tentacles and links being sent forth, and all unrighteous agreements, lies, lies over, in, or about us, lies in the heavenlies, suggestions, Words of God spoken with wrong intent of heart, exploits of and misuse of God’s Word, God’s Words twisted around for a selfish purpose, misuse of God’s authority, twisted and exploited authority, exploits of darkness, trafficking in darkness, along with their evil roots, seeds, trees, and fruits and fallow ground, that have been, are, or will come against, hinder, obstruct, or block me, my giftings, Anointings, Presence of God, His activations, empowerments, impartations, discernment and/or flow of the Holy Spirit in my life, along with God’s desires, will, emotions, thoughts, attitudes, ways, creative power, and anything else of God, in my life, my friends, and loved ones lives. Lord Jesus I ask You according to John 14:13& 14 to destroy all these wrong words spoken, doors, and door ways, entrances, prayers, declarations, decrees, evil : piercing words and their powers, their spines, their works, tactics, smoke screens, distractions, lies, ungodly, worldly, and deceiving sensations, deceptions, delusions, illusions, their lying, seducing perverse and unclean, lascivious spirits, evil: seeds, roots, fruits, tentacles, trees, fallow ground, and links, yokes, chains, fetters, irons, shackles, bands, evil tentacles, darkness, darts, arrows, stings, claws, assignments, assaults, attacks, messengers of darkness, with their effects, adverse effects, pricks, stings, offenses, residue, pins, needles, ensnarement, entanglements, traps, snares, poisons, and residues, and destroy these things, out of, off of, and away from me, my loved ones and friends, brothers and sisters, our houses, cars, lands, properties, work places, schools, government officials, and church members, perpetually these evil things, into the Abyss, (a) through the rest of this day, (b) through the night watches, and (c) into tomorrow afternoon, in Jesus Name, amen! I ask You Lord Jesus Christ, according to John 14:13 & 14 that You totally destroy and reverse all mental blocks and hindrances whether emotional, psychological, and/or physiological effects and trauma, all suppressing, nullifying, neutralizing effects, adverse effects on neurons, any memory loss, paralysis, stunning, trauma, demonic-evil holds, instruments of unrighteousness, and spells, profanes, smooth sayings, flattery, flirting, persuasions, seduction due to evil, disobedience, pride, unbridled tongue, doctrines of demons, false doctrines, believing a lie, following after false prophets and teachers, being, thinking, or actions contrary to the Word, confusing- debilitating schemes & plans, distractions, false accusations, trauma, bitter root judgments, emotional manipulation, inattentiveness, piercing & probing of our souls, all common weapons of witchcraft, all forms of witchcraft piercings, astral projection of all types, evil influences, false prophecy-dreams-visions-deception-hidden agendas, words that “we would hear as they hear” or words to “do as they want us to”, sexual perverseness, selfishness, self centeredness, rebellion, consulting mediums, fear of man, legalism, fear, doubt and unbelief, deaf and dumbness, deafness, dumbness, discouragement and despair, obcessiveness, compulsiveness, covetousness, lack of control, wrong attitudes of lone ranger, self pity,


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 15, 2009)

victim mentality, patterns of destruction, mocking, misleading, murderous thoughts, adulterous thoughts, false words, rejection, memory problems, misleading, name dropping, pornography, doubt and unbelief, evil promptings, chaotic magic, black magic, white magic, sorcery, oppression, depression, secretive, scars, un-forgiveness, stubbornness-rebellion, wondering, condemnation, self condemnation, demonic condemnation, wrong soul ties, separation, sexual sin, suicidal thoughts and tendencies, bitterness, anger, resentment, strife, seeds of deception, vain imaginations, smoke screens, divination, diverting attention, paranoia, enslavement to anything, torments, pains, aches, seduction, control by the flesh and others, soul ties, cords and lay-cords, robbing of energy, doors of all types not of God, lust of the eye, lust of the flesh, bondages, slavery, pride of life, lying feelings, curses, ringing of the ears, compromise, avoidance, jealousy, fear, fear of what is coming against me, spiritual pride, practicing a sin habitually, words not initiated or willed of God, false motives and results of these attacks, assaults including aches, pains, headaches, migraines, infirmities, infections, diseases, sinus disorders, nausea, cancer, etc., demons, evil forces/powers sent upon (me) us and all hindrances and obstacles not of You Heavenly Father, Son, Holy Spirit. I ask You Lord Jesus Christ to release warring angels to war on our behalf and destroy all attacks and assaults of the enemy coming against us throughout this day, the night watches, and into tomorrow afternoon. Lord I ask You to release Your ministering angels to each of us to minister to us (a) through the rest of this day, (b) through the night watches, and (c) into tomorrow afternoon, in Jesus Name, amen! I ask You Lord Jesus Christ, according to John 14:13 & 14 that You would fill us with Your Truth, that we recognize, receive, and walk in Your Truth and Revelations, shield and protection, for each of our lives, the lives of loved ones, my family members, and friends, our houses, cars, vehicles, lands, properties, work places, schools, government officials, and church members. I ask You Lord Jesus to keep us from receiving and walking in or under any of the influences of ALL wrong words(sorceries), all unrighteous agreements, their power, demons, pain, curses, and generational curses, all the days of our lives, down ten generations, in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, amen! I ask You Lord Jesus Christ, that You fill in all areas in each of our lives, which have just been set free in our spirit, soul, and body, with Your Holy Ghost and Power,Tangible Anointing, Tangible Presence, Your Healing Virtue, Your Strength, Your Peace, Your Joy, Your Character and Nature to overflowing! Lord please restore all Godly memories and those I need, the flow of Your Anointing through us to touch the lives of others, with all the spiritual abilities. Lord Jesus, focus us on You Father, Son and Holy Spirit, that we Hear Your Voice Only, being led by the Holy Spirit, Your discernment spiritually and naturally, signs, and wonders, creative gifts flowing forth, to set the captives free, the lame to walk, the blind to see, and to preach the acceptable year of the Lord. Lord fill us with Your Truth, the whole Truth and nothing but Your Truth to overflowing. Hide us in Your secret place, underneath Your wings, that the enemy cannot see us nor get to us, and these I am praying and interceding for. If the enemy even starts to come near me, any of my family member, or these I am praying for I ask You in accordance to Your Word to throw the enemy and these witches or people who are and have come against me into a deep staggering confusion they cannot recover from (less they TRULY Repent) and destroy all their evil plans, schemes, and assignments set against me and these I am praying for, our land’s properties, etc. Lord those that would hurt me mentally, emotionally, use me, take advantage over me or harm me, keep them from coming near me. (Read Psalms 35 aloud against the enemy.) Lord I ask that Your Presence and Your Light arise and shine around about me, and through me, and You would be glorified. Lord, be over us, in us, and through us completely. Lord bind my mind to the Mind of Christ, and my will to Your Perfect Will. Lord Jesus keep my heart filled and saturated with Your Heart and Love to overflowing now and throughout all the days of my life here on Earth and into Eternity with You! Lord Jesus cause me to hear Your Voice only, not that of a demonic or evil spirit, nor strange voice. Lord Jesus Christ activate everything You have placed in us to perform and be released to touch the lives of others and bring Your Life and Heaven here on Earth. Lord Your Kingdom come, Your Will be done on Earth as it is in Heaven, in Jesus Christ’s Holy Name.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2009)

Prudent,

Those are good prayers...when our lives belong to God, the enemy can only attack us. 

A Christian not engaged in spiritual warfare is no threat to the devil and his kind.  A healthy prayer life is essential..


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 25, 2009)

*I also believe that one of the keys to having a rich prayer life is praise. *

*I strongly encourage everyone, every Christian to repent, worship/praise and pray undisturbed for a specific amount of minutes throughout their day.*

*If you don't know how to pray, pray like Jesus said to pray. Also, knowing the Word of God helps you pray too.*


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2009)

Amen, amen and amen!

God bless you for emphasizing that..  




chicacanella said:


> *I also believe that one of the keys to having a rich prayer life is praise. *


----------



## aribell (Sep 27, 2009)

Have any of you read the Screwtape Letters?  If not, it's a fictional book by C.S. Lewis about an exchange between a senior "demon" and a junior demon, where the older is training the younger in how to attack Christians spiritually and undermine their faith.  It's a story to help Christians

One part of the book in particular always stood out to me.  The elder demon mentioned that there were certain Christians who seemed to have an impenetrable cloud around them, that no matter what, they just weren't susceptible to their spiritual attacks.  That "impenatrable cloud" was abiding in the Spirit, walking in complete faith and obedience.  No Christian has anything to fear when abiding in Christ.  As David said in the Psalm, "A thousand shall fall at my side, and ten thousand at my right hand, and yet no evil shall befall me."


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2009)

No, Nicola,

I've not read this book... 

I live by Psalms 91... it behooves everyone who calls themself a Christian to really understand what this psalm is really about.  So...to the bolded, you got that right! Amen..and amen....  




nicola.kirwan said:


> Have any of you read the Screwtape Letters? If not, it's a fictional book by C.S. Lewis about an exchange between a senior "demon" and a junior demon, where the older is training the younger in how to attack Christians spiritually and undermine their faith. It's a story to help Christians
> 
> One part of the book in particular always stood out to me. The elder demon mentioned that there were certain Christians who seemed to have an impenetrable cloud around them, that no matter what, they just weren't susceptible to their spiritual attacks. *That "impenatrable cloud" was abiding in the Spirit, walking in complete faith and obedience.* No Christian has anything to fear when abiding in Christ. As David said in the Psalm, "A thousand shall fall at my side, and ten thousand at my right hand, and yet no evil shall befall me."


----------



## momi (Nov 7, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *Have any of you read the Screwtape Letters? If not, it's a fictional book by C.S. Lewis about an exchange between a senior "demon" and a junior demon, where the older is training the younger in how to attack Christians spiritually and undermine their faith. *It's a story to help Christians
> 
> One part of the book in particular always stood out to me. The elder demon mentioned that there were certain Christians who seemed to have an impenetrable cloud around them, that no matter what, they just weren't susceptible to their spiritual attacks. That "impenatrable cloud" was abiding in the Spirit, walking in complete faith and obedience. No Christian has anything to fear when abiding in Christ. As David said in the Psalm, "A thousand shall fall at my side, and ten thousand at my right hand, and yet no evil shall befall me."


 
Focus on the Family Radio Theater has released the Screwtape Letter...

http://www.screwtape.com/

I depend on media like this for family entertainment - unfortunately it is not much that we can watch on tv and the movies these days are a joke... even the ones claiming to be family films.


----------



## Laela (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this link, momi...


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump.


:Rose:


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 28, 2010)

bumping as well... prior to tonight I've never heard of the screwtape letters and so I went on amazon to read the reviews and someone posted an excerpt that not only gave me chills but was a complete eye opener. I'm sadden to say it showed me how i was being manipulated and attacked by the devil and i didn't realize it. I haven't shared this with anyone but i went to a lounge this past friday I knew I shouldn't have been there and throughout the entire time I kept asking God to forgive me and to have mercy on me and to cover me... I've never experienced anything like that I seriously felt satan was there in hindsight and remembering the faces of the ppl i saw its like they were all possessed and I was so disgusted by it and disappointed for allowing myself to get talked into going. I don't know why I'm sharing this here I intended on only speaking about the screwtape letters...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 12, 2012)

BOT ....

most needed information in this thread...


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 12, 2012)

CosmopolitanChic said:


> I do believe the church is in bondage because of these type of spirits, witchcraft is a form of rebellion plain and simple. I have seen it happen in my church right before my eyes. I am now looking for a church home becuase of this. I refuse to sit under this at all. I have discerned this for awhile. You really have to be tuned into the word of God. It is so common in churches now , that people don't recognize it when it happens.
> 
> Anyway, please keep talking about and praying about this.
> 
> ...



CosmopolitanChic - How can you tell when there is witchcraft going on in a church? What signs do you see?


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2012)

Interesting article. Sometimes people are just sowers of discord, sinful, etc. because they have not experienced a true conversion of heart. And other times, yes there are some people who are into witchcraft, occult, etc. who for whatever reasons think they can still go to church. I don't understand those people.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2012)

I've read the Screwtape Letters. It's a classic! 




nicola.kirwan said:


> Have any of you read the Screwtape Letters?  If not, it's a fictional book by C.S. Lewis about an exchange between a senior "demon" and a junior demon, where the older is training the younger in how to attack Christians spiritually and undermine their faith.  It's a story to help Christians
> 
> One part of the book in particular always stood out to me.  The elder demon mentioned that there were certain Christians who seemed to have an impenetrable cloud around them, that no matter what, they just weren't susceptible to their spiritual attacks.  That "impenatrable cloud" was abiding in the Spirit, walking in complete faith and obedience.  No Christian has anything to fear when abiding in Christ.  As David said in the Psalm, "A thousand shall fall at my side, and ten thousand at my right hand, and yet no evil shall befall me."


----------



## Laela (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a good thing..and thanks for sharing your testimony.  When we taste the goodness of the Lord, things not pleasing to Him will certainly leave a proverbial "bad taste" in our spirit. We let go of TV shows, bad habits, people, etc...it's a severance process - like pulling something out of glue -- that He designed for us individually. God's Hand is in the transformation. We start to dislike what He dislikes and it's always so clear. That only means your spirit is live... Amein~




disgtgyal said:


> bumping as well... prior to tonight I've never heard of the screwtape letters and so I went on amazon to read the reviews and someone posted an excerpt that not only gave me chills but was a complete eye opener. I'm sadden to say it showed me how i was being manipulated and attacked by the devil and i didn't realize it*. I haven't shared this with anyone but i went to a lounge this past friday I knew I shouldn't have been there and throughout the entire time I kept asking God to forgive me and to have mercy on me and to cover me... I've never experienced anything like that I seriously felt satan was there in hindsight and remembering the faces of the ppl i saw its like they were all possessed and I was so disgusted by it and disappointed for* allowing myself to get talked into going. I don't know why I'm sharing this here I intended on only speaking about the screwtape letters...


----------

